# Laparoscopy or Scan



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I had my 1st appt on Wednesday and was a little disappointed as I've been told to i need to wait for a lap, could be up to 3 months, has anyone had one and how long were you waiting?

Updated to say I was given the option of a Internal scan but opted for lap as thought if anything needs doing then they can do it there and then but now I'm thinking if I had chosen the scan it wouldn't be such a long wait, I'm unsure what to do now


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, I felt disappointed as well when l was told l had to have one, but didn't have much time to think about it as l had it 4 days later. Feel free to ask any questions as many ladies on here have had them. Good luck!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I had one and waited 3-4 months. Feels like forever, I know!


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Can I ask where you both are?


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I'm in sheffield. Can't you have the scan and then the lap? The first thing my consultant did was a scan. After that l had an X-ray which showed my tubes were blocked and that's why l had the lap. Can l ask what tests you've had so far?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I had to wait for about 16 weeks for my lap I'm in Surrey.

Good luck

Nat xxx


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Our thinking is that if the scan shows anything and I need a lap then that's more waiting whereas if I go ahead and have the lap straight off its done.
I've had all blood tests, don't really know all technical terms, think its showing high testesterone, my periods are irregular. DH has had SA, showing low morphology.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in West Yorkshire, Leeds/Bradford area.


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Date has come through for my lap, 2nd September! Shocked it's so close, anxious about it all and the results but excited to be heading towards the next step!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Great news Princesslil, try not to worry too much!


----------

